# What should i feed my 7 month old puppy?



## ambica (Nov 15, 2013)

Please help. I am new to this forum and he is my first puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

What are you feeding him now??


----------



## ambica (Nov 15, 2013)

Well my vet suggested pedigree puppy food twice a day about 300gms each and home cooked food once a day. I generally give him yogurt too. But he is my first pet and im not sure if im doing it right. 
My family is vegetarian. So they are reluctant to give raw diet. I can give him non veg pedigree though.


----------



## ambica (Nov 15, 2013)

Also my friend said that i should feed him pedigree until he turns 2 years old. She suggested propet or eukanoba. And ive read posts on the forum too. Now i am really confused.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I wouldn't feed pedigree not the best food. Pro plan or eukanuba is fine. Puppy or large breed puppy good until he is over a year. Calcium under 1.5% for growing puppy. I have a thread on large breed puppy food on here I give tablespoon of plain Greek yogurt and do add alittle home cooked food as well.


----------



## ambica (Nov 15, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> I wouldn't feed pedigree not the best food. Pro plan or eukanuba is fine. Puppy or large breed puppy good until he is over a year. Calcium under 1.5% for growing puppy. I have a thread on large breed puppy food on here I give tablespoon of plain Greek yogurt and do add alittle home cooked food as well.


1.5 pc of body weight? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

No you want the calcium percentage on the bag to be under 1.5 percent.


----------



## ambica (Nov 15, 2013)

My5dogs said:


> No you want the calcium percentage on the bag to be under 1.5 percent.


Ohh..how about canobits? Is it good? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My5dogs said:


> I wouldn't feed pedigree not the best food. Pro plan or eukanuba is fine. Puppy or large breed puppy good until he is over a year. Calcium under 1.5% for growing puppy. I have a thread on large breed puppy food on here I give tablespoon of plain Greek yogurt and do add alittle home cooked food as well.


I would not feed Eukanuba, all kinds of fillers including Sorghum.


----------

